# Best age to butcher



## Itchysmom

I will be butchering my wether later..he is one week old right now. I was wondering at what age you all butcher your goats. Hubby said he heard 6 months, but I would like the best meat possible..so what is a good age, or weight I guess to butcher?


----------



## goathappy

We butcher ours at 8 months to a year and a half old. Any earlier and the meat to carcass ration is lower.


----------



## Itchysmom

Does the age make a big difference in the taste or toughness of the meat? I realize that a 5 year old goat would maybe be tougher than say yearling.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes... the older the goat....... the less tasty and less tender.... :wink:


----------



## DPW

Our pool buyer prefers 60-80 lb animals. A couple of years ago a friend of ours bought two little bucklings from us that were 3 months old, not yet weaned, and 45 lbs. Grilled whole quarters on her Weber with a hot pepper dry rub. Was melt in your mouth delicious.


----------



## Surendra

I do appreciate the comments.
maybe I will go with 12 months or 45-50lbs


----------



## nancy d

We had a 2yr old buck done. He was half ground & half Italian sausage. It was out of this world.
Some 1 yr olds intacts (or close to) were made into Brats.
A friend had a 5yr old doe ground. She was better than venison!

If you want leg roasts they should be young enough so they still fit in your roaster.


----------



## m57gonefishing

I have butchered my 1 year old wether that was delicious. We also just butchered a 1 1/2 year old lamancha togg intact buck that was delicious as well. We are going to breed one of our bucks next season to all our girls to get his line and butcher him too. Everyone of them has tasted great with zero goat or game, always mild and sweet. Kids love it too. It's all in how clean you butcher and how quick you get it cold. If you want super duper healthy meat then don't grain and up the alfalfa for month or two before butchering. If you are not worried about grain fed meat then grain him out a little. Cut off all or most of the fat. You should have no worries with a wether. Butcher just like a deer, closest relatives. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Had a 1 year old done, very good. My general plan is to harvest at 6 to 8 months, so we don't have to buy them all hay for the winter.


----------



## nancy d

m57gonefishing said:


> I have butchered my 1 year old wether that was delicious. We also just butchered a 1 1/2 year old lamancha togg intact buck that was delicious as well. We are going to breed one of our bucks next season to all our girls to get his line and butcher him too. Everyone of them has tasted great with zero goat or game, always mild and sweet. Kids love it too. It's all in how clean you butcher and how quick you get it cold. If you want super duper healthy meat then don't grain and up the alfalfa for month or two before butchering. If you are not worried about grain fed meat then grain him out a little. Cut off all or most of the fat. You should have no worries with a wether. Butcher just like a deer, closest relatives. Good luck and enjoy!


Very true, the way it was processed is a huge factor!
However ours did get grain as well as alfalfa.


----------



## lottsagoats

I had my first one done last year (Nubian/Lamancha buckling) who was 6 months old. Wonderful meat. First time I had ever tasted goat meat. I have 2 wethers being raised for this fall. They will be 7 months old when they go. They will stay on Mom, get hay and some grain up until then


----------



## Baphomet

Hi this thread caught my eye. I am new to raising goats, and the reason I am doing it is to have grain free meat. 

I am in touch with a lot of experts and big time producers, but I was wondering if any of you are successful at doing this in a homestead situation 

.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Baphomet said:


> Hi this thread caught my eye. I am new to raising goats, and the reason I am doing it is to have grain free meat.
> 
> I am in touch with a lot of experts and big time producers, but I was wondering if any of you are successful at doing this in a homestead situation
> 
> .


My Nigerians are for milk, and I use the wethers that do not sell as meat. The wethers get good hay and alfalfa pellets only, so no grain! They grow just fine.


----------



## Baphomet

ThreeHavens said:


> My Nigerians are for milk, and I use the wethers that do not sell as meat. The wethers get good hay and alfalfa pellets only, so no grain! They grow just fine.


That's awesome! Glad to hear they grow well and are yummy.

Is love to hear about people that have a grass/forage/hay operation going and how they manage it.

Currently I am doing a pasture rotation system. Our rains just started (everyday huge storms down here in Florida) so I'm finally getting some beautiful grass. Seems like more than they can keep up with.

I know producers who have animals on grass and hay for their entire lives, even gestation and lactation. So far I am giving pregnant does grain but that's all.


----------



## Kusaka

I have two Nigerian does. One is very nice and I want to breed her . The other one is very mean and I can't see breeding her. I would like to put her in the freezer. They have been together for the 8 months of there life. Can the nice doe be alone for awhile? can my cattle dog be her companion until she kids?

Thanks linda


----------

